# baja race 9/26 vertigo raceway



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Baja Race 9/26 Vertigo Raceway, Alvin TX* 
After looking over the race calendar for the year, we have confirmed a date the track will be open and ready for a Baja race! It's not going to be called anything fancy, it won't be a series with payouts/prizes/or trophies. This will just be a race to see what the demand for Baja racing in Texas is. Depending on the turnout, there will be much more in Baja racing to follow. I would love to see a monthly race series with prizes and trophies, but will wait to see what the turnout for this race is before making the investment.

Date: Sunday, 9/26/10
Gates open at 7AM, racing to begin at 10AM
$30 entry fee
3-15 minute qualifiers
30 minute A-main
20 minute B-main
Personal AMB transponder required, 4 available to rent at the shop

Saturday night camping available free at the track. No power or septic hook ups, be sure to bring a generator. Hotels within 5 miles of the track for those looking for lodging. You can search for hotels in either Di ckinson or Alvin, TX.

Highlights: Covered driver stand, 160x100ft track with 15ft wide lanes and a 20ft wide straightaway. Power outlets for charging, fans, etc. Air compressor and sink for cleaning up. AMB lap counting system. Fully announced/directed race program with a load PA system for commentary and music.

Things to pack: EZ-up tent for shade, portable table/chair, fan for a breeze, sun screen, bug spray, drinks/food. Baja and parts! We do have concessions, but you are welcome to pack a cooler. Alcohol beverages must be concealed in koozies.

We are hoping for a great turnout and require a minimum of 10 entries to race. If the race goes well we will definitely start hosting more races with prizes/trophies. Flier to be posted soon...

Derick
www.vertigoraceway.com


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Should be fun with this crowd.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

get your earplugs now


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

where was that taken?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Near Eldridge and Jess Pirtle. Rich was telling me about it earlier today. He said like 23 cars were there? Yeah, that's gonna be loud LOL.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Thats alot of weed eaters h:


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats like $30,000 sitting there with the upgrades.. haha


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

When can they practice?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

They can go out to practice anytime. I would give them room though if I am on the track when they are...lol. 

No restrictions on practice. As long as they pay first though...lol.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

kstoracing said:


> They can go out to practice anytime. I would give them room though if I am on the track when they are...lol.
> 
> No restrictions on practice. As long as they pay first though...lol.


 I think a buggy would spank-em:work:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Me too until they get tangled or something. 35tlbs vs 10


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

There used to be a few guys that would race them on friday nights down at the river, and it was fun to watch but vertigo is perfect for those guys.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I went to SilverState 2 years ago and they had a Baja class....that was an experience....awsome racing and not too loud.....be VERY careful on who you let corner marshall....those things will take off a leg....


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

it will be just 1/5 drivers marshelling themselves.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

new track layout


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey thats me peeing on the side of that jump.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Is this race still on this weekend? I want to see a bunch of Bajas on the track.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

yes still on sunday so far hopefully this rain will stay away


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Talked to Derek this morning and this race is rescheduled for next Saturday.


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

How about have a club race with baja racers the same day, this weekend. Its been a while sense we had a club race.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

that might be cool baja in the morning and club at night. would be a long day for us?????


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

When's the start time? If we do run other scales, I might can show up to race instead of just spectate.


----------



## bigmack (Nov 12, 2009)

jep527 said:


> that might be cool baja in the morning and club at night. would be a long day for us?????


Could start at the same time just mix them in like any other class.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool with me, but what time is the Baja scheduled to start?


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing, why is it a Baja only thing? I want to get out and race this weekend.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

If we show up with our cars, I'm sure they won't turn down the extra dough.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

ok sat after the baja race we will have a club race starts at 4.


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

Ye Haw well if i'am back in time i'll be there . I should fly back THU. but if anything else breaks down I might have to stay longer in OK . LATER :clover:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

I have to admit having them on the same day might be cool because of having more in the racing atmosphere. You will have baja guys and 1/8th guys hanging out maybe get interested in other classes or race multiple classes too.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Doubtful I'll make it. Memorial service for Carl Deisze is this Sat at 2:00. Although if he was able, Carl would leave his own memorial service to come to the track LOL.


----------

